

Show HN: Compare relative sizes of Planets using simple WebGL app - callumprentice
http://callumprentice.github.io/apps/planet_compare/index.html

======
ChrisGranger
A couple of things I noticed:

\- It's extremely subtle, but the background of the site is black while the
background of the planet images is #020202 or #030303. I imagine most people
won't notice...

\- It should be ITS SURFACE, no apostrophe.

I kind of wish the Sun and the Moon were included, but I realize it's called
_Planet_ Compare. Since Pluto _is_ included, will you add the other large
dwarf planets too?

~~~
callumprentice
Thanks a lot for the feedback Chris - much appreciated.

I added the Sun and the Moon and eventually, I'll add the other dwarf planets
and perhaps some of the larger moons of other planets.

I fixed up the images and silly typos too.

Astonishing to see the Sun compared to Jupiter or Pluto compared to the Moon
:)

------
drewolbrich
This is nicely done. Great job.

